# Federklemmen



## Homer79 (7 September 2009)

Hallo,

weiß jemand die Norm oder eine Aussage über den Anschluss von/an Federklemmen bzw. ob dort flexible Leitungen angeschlossen werden dürfen?
Das Problem ist der Anschluss von Schaltern oder Steckdosen mit Federklemmen, Schraubklemmen scheinen ja auszusterben.
Ich habe schon "fast" überall nachgeschaut, finde sehr widersprüchliche Aussagen darüber:

- nur mit Aderendhülsen
- nur ohne Aderendhülsen
- verboten

Ich selber bin der Meinung, das man es nicht darf. Habe es aber schon oft in Anlagen gesehen.


----------



## MSB (7 September 2009)

Meinst du mit "Federklemmen" die sog. Cage-Clamps oder Federzugklemmen?

Persönliche Meinung: Ohne Aderendhülsen

Hier Infos von Wago:
http://www.wago.com/infomaterial/ebook/51218712/index.html#/501/

So richtig vorgeschrieben ist nichts, es sind mehr persönliche Vorlieben:
- Verzinnt (allerdings selten Praktikabel)
- Ultraschallverdichtet (supersache, aber eher selten anzutreffen)
- mit Aderendhülse
- ohne Aderendhülse
- Stiftkabelschuhe

Alles möglich und zulässig.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Homer79 (7 September 2009)

Ich meinte die Federklemmen an Schaltern und Steckdosen
z.B.: http://www.jung-katalog.net/index_fa.htm?uid=1&id=10442017

Da find ich halt keine genaue Aussage, sind ja da eher vergleichbar mit den Push Wire Klemmen bei Wago, da wärns ja nur Massive Leiter. 

Wie schliesst ihr dann Schalter oder Steckdosen an, wenn Ihr flexible Kabel ziehen solltet und halt Schalter mit Federklemmn habt. Bei Jung beispielsweise gibts keine Schraubklemme mehr


----------



## Homer79 (7 September 2009)

> Verzinnt (allerdings selten Praktikabel)



...das is allerdings verboten!


----------



## Matthias1958 (7 September 2009)

> Verzinnt (allerdings selten Praktikabel)


 


Homer79 schrieb:


> ...das is allerdings verboten!


 
Ist aber das einzige was brauchbar funktioniert.
Aderendhülsen sind in der Regel (zumindest bei Berker Feuchraumsteckdosen) zu kurz.


----------



## Homer79 (7 September 2009)

> Ist aber das einzige was brauchbar funktioniert.
> Aderendhülsen sind in der Regel (zumindest bei Berker Feuchraumsteckdosen) zu kurz.



Es soll ja nicht nur brauchbar funktionieren, sondern auch sicher sein. Es gibt ja auch längere Aderendhülsen, als das Standartmaß.


----------



## Alexander75 (12 September 2009)

Die oben gezeigte Kombi ist doch eh für Festinstallation vorgesehen und da findet man ja auch im Normalfall NYM-Leitung und DIE ist massiv.

Richtig ist, daß ich auch oft sehe, daß bei den WAGO-Cage-Clamp-Reihenklemmen flexible Leitungen mit Aderendhülse einge-clampt werden.
Bei den Wago-Installations-Dosenklemmen sind flexible Leitungen mit und ohne Aderenhülse allerdings verboten.


----------



## Homer79 (12 September 2009)

> Die oben gezeigte Kombi ist doch eh für Festinstallation vorgesehen und da findet man ja auch im Normalfall NYM-Leitung und DIE ist massiv.



Wenn ich eine Steckdose an ein Bandanlage Beispielweise dranschraube dann nehmen wir Ölflex...geht halt besser zum verlegen...oder halt ne Steckdose an ner MAschine, da siehts mit NYM bissl dünn aus 



> Bei den Wago-Installations-Dosenklemmen sind flexible Leitungen mit und ohne Aderenhülse allerdings verboten.



Flexible Drähte werden sicherlich gar nicht erst reingehen...


----------



## element. (16 September 2009)

Für die Klemmen an Steckdosen, Installationsschaltern und dgl gilt: Der Hersteller gibt vor, ob und wie mit flexiblen Leitern zu verfahren ist. Mir bekannte Varianten sind Verzinnen, Endhülse (Sechskantpressung), ein Hersteller hat mir auch mal gesagt, man könne den flexiblen Leiter verdrillt durch Drücken des jeweiligen Hebels einführen. Ich meine, dass das von Busch-Jäger kam, möchte mich aber nicht mehr drauf festlegen.

Persönlich kommt mir irgendwie Verzinnen am besten vor. Verdrillen ist ein Gefriemel und hält nicht so gut. Endhülse hält einigermaßen, ist aber meistens zu kurz.


----------



## Solaris (16 September 2009)

element. schrieb:


> ein Hersteller hat mir auch mal gesagt, man könne den flexiblen Leiter verdrillt durch Drücken des jeweiligen Hebels einführen. Ich meine, dass das von Busch-Jäger kam, möchte mich aber nicht mehr drauf festlegen.



Ja einführen kann man die schon aber das ist dann großer Pfusch weil die Adern nach beiden Seiten weggedrückt werden können. Flexible Leiter dürfen bei direktem Anschluß nur in Käfigklemmen angeschlossen werden weil sie da nicht wegkönnen, normale Steckdosen haben aber keine bzw. sind nur für massive Leiter gedacht. Das Problem mit den normalen Schuko-Steckdosen hatten wir auch, keiner konnte uns Schuko-Feuchtraum-Steckdosen mit Schraubklemmen liefern, nur als Sonderbau für richtig Schotter. Die Verbindung flexible Leiter mit Stiftkabelschuh oder Sechskantaderendhülse sehe ich als einzige erlaubte Installationsart, wenn man dann noch die Hülsen in die Klemme bekommt! Aber meines Wissens sind die heute gebräuchlichen Steckdosenklemmen als Schneid-Klemmen ausgeführt und nur für den Einsatz mit massiven Kupferleitern gedacht.


----------



## Homer79 (17 September 2009)

> Persönlich kommt mir irgendwie Verzinnen am besten vor.



...is halt blos absolut nicht mehr zulässig...



> Das Problem mit den normalen Schuko-Steckdosen hatten wir auch, keiner konnte uns Schuko-Feuchtraum-Steckdosen mit Schraubklemmen liefern, nur als Sonderbau für richtig Schotter.



Elso bietets noch an...oder halt diverse Baumarkthersteller habens noch


Vielen Dank erstmal an alle...vielleicht haben noch andere das Problem oder halt ne Lösung...


----------



## Mobi (17 September 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> weiß jemand die Norm oder eine Aussage über den Anschluss von/an Federklemmen bzw. ob dort flexible Leitungen angeschlossen werden dürfen?
> Das Problem ist der Anschluss von Schaltern oder Steckdosen mit Federklemmen, Schraubklemmen scheinen ja auszusterben.
> ...



Also du kannst es ohne Aderendhülsen machen, hält auch. Aber mit ist es vom Aussehen her schöner und wenn du den Leiter mehrmals rein und raus steckst, dann sollte man schon welche verwenden. Hauptsache du unterschreitest nicht den Mindestquerschnitt, da es sonst sein kann, dass der Leiter wieder aus der Klemme rauskommt, durch Vibrationen zum Beispiel oder anderes.

Und Schraubklemmen verwende ich auch nicht mehr, nur wenn es uuuunnbedingt sein muss. Da kann es vorkommen, das es Kontaktschwierigkeiten gibt oder wenn du x-mal die Klemme auf- und zuschraubst, dass dann die Schraube irgendwann verschliessen ist.


----------



## Homer79 (17 September 2009)

> Also du kannst es ohne Aderendhülsen machen, hält auch.



Mir kommts nicht wirklich nur auf den "Halt" an, sondern um ne sichere, saubere und *Zulässige* Verbindung.



> Aber mit ist es vom Aussehen her schöner und wenn du den Leiter mehrmals rein und raus steckst, dann sollte man schon welche verwenden.



...das Aussehen ist mir ehrlich gesagt total egal....

wie man ja lesen kann, kommen auch hier sehr unterschiedliche Meinungen zusammen. 

Es gibt ja Normen, der Leitungsverbindungen usw., leider habe ich dazu auch keine gefunden. Vielleicht kennt ja jemand die dazugehörige Norm, wo es entweder ausgeschlossen, empfohlen, verboten...oder wie auch immer beschrieben wird.


----------



## Mobi (17 September 2009)

Vielleicht hilft das weiter:
http://www.phoenixcontact.de/reihenklemmen/167_5897.htm

Da ist sogar ein Bild wo ein Leiter *ohne *Aderendhülse angeschlossen wird. Also es *ist *erlaubt.

Und hier nochwas zu dem Thema.
http://www.technik-forum.ch/forums/aderendhuelsen-bei-federzugklemmen-t133.html


----------



## Solaris (20 September 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft das weiter:
> http://www.phoenixcontact.de/reihenklemmen/167_5897.htm
> 
> Da ist sogar ein Bild wo ein Leiter *ohne *Aderendhülse angeschlossen wird. Also es *ist *erlaubt.



das sind ja auch Käfigklemmen, es ging hier aber um die Schneidklemmen in Installations-Steckdosen, die sind nur für massive Kupferleiter gedacht


----------



## edison (21 September 2009)

Ich hatte zu dem Thema mal Gira angeschrieben und ganz klar als Aussage bekommen, das die Klemmen ausschließlich für starre Leiter zu verwenden sind!
Seitdem setze ich in die Dosen Wago Leuchtenklemmen mit kurzen Reststücken von NYM Leitungen.
Ist zwar ein wenig fummelig aber gibt mir das beste Gefühl.


----------



## Mobi (22 September 2009)

Wo ist das denn eine Käfigklemme? Ich habe diesen Ausdruck noch nie gehört.
http://www.phoenixcontact.de/local_content_images/cl_zugkraftanschluss_small.jpg


Also wir haben auch Reihenklemmen mit Schneidtechnik in unseren Programm, aber ob die das gleiche Verfahren haben, weiß ich nicht. Jedenfalls kann man dort auch flexible Leiter anschließen.

http://www.phoenixcontact.de/reihenklemmen/22953_21681.htm


----------



## Homer79 (22 September 2009)

> Seitdem setze ich in die Dosen Wago Leuchtenklemmen mit kurzen Reststücken von NYM Leitungen.



Sowas in der Art dacht ich mir auch...

Vielleicht ändern die Hersteller das ja auch mal, das beides benutzt werden kann...


----------



## Solaris (22 September 2009)

Mobi schrieb:


> Wo ist das denn eine Käfigklemme? Ich habe diesen Ausdruck noch nie gehört.
> http://www.phoenixcontact.de/local_content_images/cl_zugkraftanschluss_small.jpg



@Mobi: Käfigklemmen halten die flexiblen Leiter nicht nur in der Preßrichtung fest sondern begrenzen auch den Raum nach rechts bzw. links, das ist bei den meisten Schneidklemmen in der Gebäudeinstallationstechnik nicht der Fall! Diese Schneidklemmen haben eine scharfe Kante mit der sie sich in den starren Leiter "reinschneiden", bei flexiblen Leitern kann es dadurch auch zum abschneiden einzelner Adern kommen (Vibrationen). Wenn man sich so eine Klemme mal genau anschaut dann kann man das auch gut sehen (Wago-Steckklemm mal aufmachen!). In den meisten Katalogen der Steckdosen- und Schalterhersteller steht explizid "..für starre Kupferleiter", damit ist dann auch klar das da keine flexiblen Leitungen reingehören. Die Variante von Edison ist damit die einzige zulässige Möglichkeit eine solche Steckdose mit flexiblen Leitern vernünftig zu kontaktieren. Spätestens wenn durch so eine Installationsart ein größerer Schaden auftritt und ein Gutachter das in die Finger bekommt wird es wohl für den Verantwortlichen etwas eng werden.

Gruß Soli


----------



## Homer79 (23 September 2009)

> Spätestens wenn durch so eine Installationsart ein größerer Schaden auftritt und ein Gutachter das in die Finger bekommt wird es wohl für den Verantwortlichen etwas eng werden.



Deswegen versteh ich nicht, das einige nach schönem Aussehen oder anderen primissen Installieren 



> In den meisten Katalogen der Steckdosen- und Schalterhersteller steht explizid "..für starre Kupferleiter",



...das hab ich ebend nicht gefunden, gelesen oder überlesen...


----------



## Markus (23 September 2009)

bieten sich in deinen anlagen nicht andere steckdosen an?

also für geräte im schrank, gibts ja die steckdosen auf die hut-schien.

und für die ausserhalb des schrankes geräteeinbausteckdosen:







für was werden die steckdosen genutzt?


wegen der steckdosen, bin jetzt kein bauprofi, aber war es bei JUNG nicht zumindest so:

starre leiter: einfach reinschieben
flexibe leiter, feder mit dem betätiger ganz eindrücken, vorspannen, flexiblem leiter einführen, betätiger loslassen. (ß)


----------



## Homer79 (23 September 2009)

> bieten sich in deinen anlagen nicht andere steckdosen an?



Wir nehmen FR Std. wenn wir z.B. an den Bandanlagen Std. installieren oder halt für Std. an denen kleiner Maschinen angeschlossen sind. Aufgrund der besseren Verlegeeigenschaften nehmen wir da gleich Ölflex mit.
Deswegen meine Frage...



> wegen der steckdosen, bin jetzt kein bauprofi, aber war es bei JUNG nicht zumindest so:
> starre leiter: einfach reinschieben
> flexibe leiter, feder mit dem betätiger ganz eindrücken, vorspannen, flexiblem leiter einführen, betätiger loslassen



Da würd ich ebend sagen, das es so nicht zulässig ist.
Habe bei den Herstellern aber auch noch nicht nachgefragt und in den Normen find ich halt keine Aussage über die Federklemmn was oder was auch nicht angeschlossen werden darf.


----------



## knabi (23 September 2009)

Nimm Stiftkabelschuhe, z.B. von Klauke oder Weitkowitz. Die kannst Du normgerecht verpressen und dann in die Steckklemme einführen.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Homer79 (23 September 2009)

Vielen Dank für die Info, steht das aber auch irgendwo geschrieben oder halt ne Norm dafür?


----------



## knabi (23 September 2009)

Was für eine Norm willst Du dafür haben? Die Stiftkabelschuhe sind genormt für die VErpressung mit flexiblen Leitern - das bekommst Du vom jeweiligen Hersteller des Kabelschuhs. Der Stift selbst entspricht in der Materialqualität mindestens einem starrem Kupferdraht und kann damit problemlos in der Steckklemme verklemmt werden.
So machen wir das seit Jahren, wenn mal flexible Leiter in Steckdose oder Schalter geklemmt werden müssen und hatten damit noch nie irgendwelche Probleme.

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Homer79 (23 September 2009)

Die Idee find ich zunächst ja echt nicht schlecht, is halt die Frage, wenn wirklich was passiert, das es auch dafür zulässig ist. Weisst wie ich meine?
Machen kann man sicherlich immer viel, obs halt aber auch geamcht werden darf....


----------



## knabi (23 September 2009)

Ja, schon klar. Aber ob das irgendwo explizit so beschrieben ist...keine Ahnung. Fakt ist, daß der Stift sowohl von der mechanischen Festigkeit als auch von der Leitfähigkeit durchaus mit einem starren Kupferleiter zu vergleichen ist. 
Kleiner Hinweis noch: Es gibt verschiedene Stiftlängen - da technisch bedingt der Stiftkabelschuh nicht ganz in der Klemme verschwindet, sollte die Stiftlänge etwa 1-2mm länger als die vom Steckdosenhersteller angegebene Abisolierlänge sein.

Gruß Holger


----------



## Homer79 (23 September 2009)

Danke für die Infos...
Hab schon viel rumgesucht, ist auch schon erstaunlich, wie verschieden bei den Herstellern die Feder-, Steck- oder andere Klemmen definiert werden.
Am Besten fand ich bei nem Hersteller, der ne Art Wagoklemmen anbietet, die von 1,5 - 2,5mm² sind, das man in seine "Steckklemmen" massive und massiv mehrdrähtige (also nicht flexibel) nutzen darf.

Hat jemand schonmal ein massiv mehrdrähtiges 1,5 mm² Kabel gesehen? Ich nicht....


----------



## elmoklemme (28 September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,
also laut Jung online Katalog dürfen deren Steckdosen mit flexiblen Leitungen angeschlossen werden

http://www.jung-katalog.net/index_fa.htm?uid=&id=


----------



## Homer79 (28 September 2009)

> also laut Jung online Katalog dürfen deren Steckdosen mit flexiblen Leitungen angeschlossen werden



Entweder bin ich zu doof...ich finds nicht wo es steht???


----------



## Cerberus (28 September 2009)

Homer79 schrieb:


> Entweder bin ich zu doof...ich finds nicht wo es steht???


 
Du folgst dem Link und gehst auf "Schalter-Programme", dann suchst du dir einen Typ aus (z.B. LS 990). Dann erscheint in der Mitte eine Auswahl, wo du "SCHUKO-Steckdosen" auswählen kannst. Es erscheint eine neue Auswahl von verschiedenen Steckdosen. Jetzt musst du nur noch "SCHUKO-Steckdose" auswählen und schon erscheint die Beschreibung der SCHUKO-Steckdose. Dort heißt es im Text wir folgt:


> Verbindungsklemmen nach VDE 0620 für Leiter (auch unbehandelte, flexible, feinadrige) bis 2,5 mm2.


 
Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben.

Gruß Cerberus


----------



## elmoklemme (28 September 2009)

Sorry hab nur die URL kopiert ohne zu prüfen ob's passt.
Das ging erstmal ins leere
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Aber gibt ja fähige Menschen hier:wink:


----------



## Mobi (28 September 2009)

Solaris schrieb:


> ...
> Spätestens wenn durch so eine Installationsart ein größerer Schaden auftritt und ein Gutachter das in die Finger bekommt wird es wohl für den Verantwortlichen etwas eng werden.
> 
> Gruß Soli



Na dann bin ich ja froh, dass wir unsere eigenen Klemmen verwenden.


----------



## Homer79 (29 September 2009)

> Du folgst dem Link und gehst auf "Schalter-Programme", dann suchst du dir einen Typ aus (z.B. LS 990). Dann erscheint in der Mitte eine Auswahl, wo du "SCHUKO-Steckdosen" auswählen kannst. Es erscheint eine neue Auswahl von verschiedenen Steckdosen. Jetzt musst du nur noch "SCHUKO-Steckdose" auswählen und schon erscheint die Beschreibung der SCHUKO-Steckdose. Dort heißt es im Text wir folgt:


...ich hatte nach dem FR Programm geschaut...da stehts nicht mit drin 
Aber dort sind die Federklemmn ja auch dach VDE 0620...also könn mer dort sozusagen auch 





> auch unbehandelte, flexible, feinadrige


 nehmen...

das is ja ma ne Aussage!

Obwohl ebend die 0620 für:


> Stecker und Steckdosen für den Hausgebrauch und ähnliche Zwecke - Teil 1: Allgemeine Anforderungen


Wäre schön wenns nach der VDE 0623 wäre:


> Stecker, Steckdosen und Kupplungen für industrielle Anwendungen - Teil 2:


Leider hab ich diese Normen nicht in meinem Abonnement und kann nicht lesen was drin steht...

Danke!


----------



## Homer79 (29 September 2009)

Jetzt hab ich folgendes Bild beim Elektropraktiker gefunden...da ist ja ne Federklemme mit Aderendhülse?! Scheint ja nun auch zulässig zu sein?


----------



## Homer79 (29 September 2009)

Ich hab jetzt noch folgende Aussage im Elektropraktiker gefunden:

Hier gehts um Feder- bzw. Steckklemmen:



> Wenn die Klemmfeder vorher
> mit einem Schraubendreher oder
> Betätigungsdrücker/-hebel betätigt wird,
> lassen sich aber auch mehr- und feindrähtige
> ...


Also war meine Fragestellung sozusagen sinnlos...man kann ja doch machen wie mans will.

Vielen Dank an alle! 
Wäre noch schön wenn mir jemand aus der 0620/0623 den Wortlaut über die Klemmen schicken könnte.


----------

